
A dialogue between two aliens discussing the human race - mathoda
http://mathoda.com/archives/584
======
ewiethoff
"History Lesson" by Arthur C. Clarke
(<http://web.math.hr/~veky/T/T1/historylesson.txt>)

------
TweedHeads
We found a new world in the forest and we killed every creature in the wild
for food or amusement.

Then we found new species in the air, and we killed every one of them for food
or amusement too.

Then we went underwater, and yes, we did that again, for food and amusement.

Then we looked up to the stars...

------
anigbrowl
"Om nom nom."

"Crunchy, aren't they."

